# Looped Help?



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok so avoiding a search and for the sake of conversation how would I get looped tubes rigged to this set of fork tips... I would like to avoid both Gypsy tabs and tying the bands after I have passed them through the holes... Cutting a side slot is not an option! Riddle me this then gang!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Design it to use flip clips?


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Beanflip said:


> Design it to use flip clips?


Yeah that or thread loop through and hold in place with matchstick or similar.

Actually all designs now should be based around flip clips,best thing since latex IMO


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Flip Clips... this would have been a consideration prior to already marking out band grooves ... which I never do! Dang.  Still I am interested has anybody made a board cut or natural to fit the Flip Clips?


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

BCluxor said:


> Flip Clips... this would have been a consideration prior to already marking out band grooves ... which I never do! Dang.  Still I am interested has anybody made a board cut or natural to fit the Flip Clips?


Beanflip did one in poly


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Tube_Shooter said:


> Yeah that or thread loop through and hold in place with matchstick or similar.


That's what I was going to say. I always prefer looped tubes to matchstick, though. Matchstick or other fixed-tube methods of attachment send a ton of shock through the frame and up your arm whereas tabs or looped tubes don't.

Why not just slot the sides?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Not the best pic but think it will get the point across.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

How about pass the tubes thru the hole and THEN tie the loop to the pouch. Maybe not quick but with the limitations you set maybe the only way.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

MJ is king this OTT method matchstick was well ... rubbish until I tried the trick MJ uses where he adds the "cuffs" mid point on the band set and WOW!! These are a very viable alternative to OTT flats very smooth and acurate thanks MJ!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Glad you found something that works for you!

I got the idea from Bill Hays (where most good ideas come from  )


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i made a few slingshots that a drilled two holes on the side of the forks and with the help of some string pulled it through the holes they wont come out unless you want them out no stick to hold them.


----------

